# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Puddle Flange Cap under screed

## Roh

Hey there, 
Halfway through a bathroom Reno on our 1948 post war place. I've got hardwood floors, fibre cement underlay and a waterproofing membrane completed and have just sub-contracted a tiler to start work on the screed. I returned from work to find my tiler had laid the screed for the shower base (with a fall to an 800mm stormtech strip grate) over the puddle flange cap (the removable cap to stop rubbish going down the drain). The flange is to a 100mm waste and the 50mm waste for the strip grate will just reduce into flange. Now there's a cap left in place under the screed and the PVC strip grate hasn't been set into it?  :Annoyed:  
Am pretty concerned he's stuffed things up for me. Am gonna employ a different tiler to finish the job. 
Does the work he's done so far sound legit? Is it ok and is it repairable?  
Let me know if you need a photo?
rohan

----------


## Bedford

Some pics will help.  :Smilie:

----------


## Roh

Thought so  :Smilie:  
Here's some of the work so far:

----------


## intertd6

> Hey there, 
> Halfway through a bathroom Reno on our 1948 post war place. I've got hardwood floors, fibre cement underlay and a waterproofing membrane completed and have just sub-contracted a tiler to start work on the screed. I returned from work to find my tiler had laid the screed for the shower base (with a fall to an 800mm stormtech strip grate) over the puddle flange cap (the removable cap to stop rubbish going down the drain). The flange is to a 100mm waste and the 50mm waste for the strip grate will just reduce into flange. Now there's a cap left in place under the screed and the PVC strip grate hasn't been set into it?  
> Am pretty concerned he's stuffed things up for me. Am gonna employ a different tiler to finish the job. 
> Does the work he's done so far sound legit? Is it ok and is it repairable?  
> Let me know if you need a photo?
> rohan

  as long as the waterproofing was turned down the flange before the cap was set in then it's ok, when he sets the linea grate he/ or she will just cut a hole in the cap for the drain, they also should drill many holes to drain any moisture from under the screed.
regards inter

----------


## Oldsaltoz

That all looks pretty standard, I'd say the lid was left on to stop the screed dropping away. as said as long the original water proofing was turned down into the puddle flange you will be right. 
The insert in the puddle flange is below the cap you can see, it's less than 100 mm in diameter so will alow any moiture trapped in the screed to freely drain away. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

